# IP, connectionADSL



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Février 2000)

sous mac OS9, avec ADSL et un routeur, tout va bien, je peux enfin connaitre mon IP (et non celle du routeur) avec IP adresser, mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur mon server hotline ou avec Timbuktu Pro, mes amis ne peuvent pas non plus se connecter chez moi, je ne sais comment faire, tout cela marchait très bien en RTC. Quelqu'n aurait il la recette, merci d'avance


----------



## cl97 (16 Février 2000)

Pour que Hotline en serveur marche, il faut absolument ouvrir les ports compris entre 5496 et 5505

christophe


----------

